# Pre bed keto fats?



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

After some advice on fats (well, food) pre bed on keto.

Normally just have a little shake with some whole peanut butter, but want to try and move the carbs in PNB away from night time. Could just swap it out for a handfull of fish oils or some EVOO but i like something with a bit of taste pre bed.

Any ideas??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

How many carbs are we talking in the PB? 3g or something?

I wouldn't have thought it was significant, but if it's really bothering you...

-5 whole eggs = 320cals, 30g protein, 15g fat, 0g carbs

-50g protein powder, 20g walnut oil (sweet nutty taste, great with choc protein powder) - 380cal, 42g protein, 22g fat, 3g carbs

-250g steak mince, 25g cheese - 400-450 cals, 45g protein, 20g fat, 0g carbs

Just a few suggestions 

250g beef mince, 25g cheese


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

suppose its not a huge amount, just something i read over on MD or IM.

Try and stay clear of cheese late on too but that shake sounds nice.

Cheers


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> suppose its not a huge amount, just something i read over on MD or IM.
> 
> Try and stay clear of cheese late on too but that shake sounds nice.
> 
> Cheers


Walnut oil or plain olive oil is fine mate. The latter is tasteless - really good way to get your fats in. Not as good as udo's etc, but much cheaper and you can get your o3s from elsewhere.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I make an egg mayonaise (6 large boiled eggs, large helping of real mayo) before bed. Not sure how useful that is but it tastes good!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

*face palm*

Why did i not think of eggs.

Cheers


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Peter V said:


> I make an egg mayonaise (6 large boiled eggs, large helping of real mayo) before bed. Not sure how useful that is but it tastes good!


Store bought mayo is the biggest pile of sh1t ever - the quality of the damaged fats in that is absolutely awful! Please make your own or replace it with something else 



mikex101 said:


> *face palm*
> 
> Why did i not think of eggs.
> 
> Cheers


I did mention them :whistling:


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Store bought mayo is the biggest pile of sh1t ever - the quality of the damaged fats in that is absolutely awful! Please make your own or replace it with something else


Really? Well that's good to know, thanks. I always just assumed I was safe with mayo, I thought it was just egg and oil?? Pretty simple. But yeah, no trouble to make my own.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ive been doing an omelette comprising 300g whole eggs, 20g red Leicester cheese, 3g butter and 100g mushrooms and 100g steamed broccoli on the side(420cals total) fr breakfast after cardio and before bed for the past 11 weeks whilst on keto and it has worked v well for me. Other 4 meals during day comprise chicken breast, almonds and whey protein. I love the omelette in the morning and at night as it tastes awesome and keeps me full for longer.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Peter V said:


> Really? Well that's good to know, thanks. I always just assumed I was safe with mayo, I thought it was just egg and oil?? Pretty simple. But yeah, no trouble to make my own.


Look at the ingredients. It's something like 80% vegetable oil. You know the oil people fry chips in - you're essentially eating that. NOT a good fat source - just disgusting heat damaged fats. I'll see if I can find Joe's mayo recipe - I followed it to a tee and t'was delicious and very healthy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> I did mention them :whistling:


You did, your right, i overlooked that.

Cheers lads ill have a try of some other stuff. And i agree with Alastair Re mayo, im not a fan.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Keto Mayo (Blender Required)

Place 4 Egg Yolks (75g) into blender with 50g of White Wine Vinegar (or cider vinegar) and 50g of flax oil, and 50g olive oil. Blend for 10-15 seconds. Add a further 50g of Flax oil and 50g olive oil. Blend for a further 10-15 seconds. Add a further 25g flax oil and 25g olive oil blend again. Then add 25g flax, 25g olive oil again and blend. Add 10g of vinegar with 25g flax 25g olive and blend. Finally add 60g Dijon Mustard and blend for about 20 seconds.

Total

175g Flax oil

175g Olive oil

4 Egg Yolks (75g)

60g Vinegar

60g Dijon Mustard

Nutritional breakdown per 100g:

2.82 Protein

3.88 Carbs

61.41 Fats

b1g joe's keto mayo


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

blackbeard said:


> Keto Mayo (Blender Required)
> 
> Place 4 Egg Yolks (75g) into blender with 50g of White Wine Vinegar (or cider vinegar) and 50g of flax oil, and 50g olive oil. Blend for 10-15 seconds. Add a further 50g of Flax oil and 50g olive oil. Blend for a further 10-15 seconds. Add a further 25g flax oil and 25g olive oil blend again. Then add 25g flax, 25g olive oil again and blend. Add 10g of vinegar with 25g flax 25g olive and blend. Finally add 60g Dijon Mustard and blend for about 20 seconds.
> 
> ...


That's the one, it really is very good, both nutritionally and taste wise. Fcuk hellman's! lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

does that keep long? it would last me ****ing months the amount i use.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> does that keep long? it would last me ****ing months the amount i use.


Yeah a good while mate. Something to do with the acidity in the lemon juice and the fact that the only real "live" ingredient is egg yolk. Joe explained it anyway, but the stuff I had lasted for yonks


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> How many carbs are we talking in the PB? 3g or something?
> 
> I wouldn't have thought it was significant, but if it's really bothering you...
> 
> ...


what kind of eggs are you having?? according to mine its 100 kcals, 8.5g of pro and 7.3 g of fat per egg.....


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

dman said:


> what kind of eggs are you having?? according to mine its 100 kcals, 8.5g of pro and 7.3 g of fat per egg.....


Large eggs from iceland. I got my info from nutritiondata.com though - could be wrong 

Edit - just checked the iceland pack - mine are the same as yours. Seems I've been underestimating a bit. No biggie though


----------

